# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  CNC router 35-50 mong nhận được góp ý để hòan thiện.

## Minh Phúc

Sau một thời gian "ủ mưu" và gom góp đồ đạc,thóc lúa.Tranh thủ kì nghỉ hè sắp tới em dự kiến Diy cho mình một con Cờ Nờ Cờ cho thỏa mãn đam mê chứ cứ ngồi ngắm máy của các anh (các bác) em thèm chết mất. Mục đích em đăng bài mong nhận được sự tư vấn và góp ý của các bác đi trước để e có thể  sớm hoàn thiện xong con máy của mình.
e xin chân thành cảm ơn !
Hành trình dự kiến X,Y,Z (350,550,200).
*Mục đích*: Phay nhôm,mica,gỗ số lượng ít để phục vụ nhu cầu của bản thân.

*Thông Số*:

- *X* là bộ combo hàn xẻng rail 15,vitme 15 05


-* Y* rail THK SSR15 có 3 block/rail,vitme có 2 lựa chọn
_1.NSK 15 05 hành trình 530
2.NSK 15 20 hành trình 650_

- *Z* : E đang phân vân giữa:
_bộ combo IKO hành trình 200 loại 1 rãnh bi to,con trượt dài 110_


_Làm 1 trục Z mới với vitme THK 1208 và miếng nhôm có sẵn đã phay 2 rãnh bắt rail 15 dày 15_


*Động cơ* : step 2 fase step syn (đang kiếm)
*Driver*  : IM483 mua của bác Minhdt_cdt10
*Spindle* : phân vân giữa spindle tàu vs Diy đầu cắt như bác Diy 1102

*Khung máy*:
- 2 vai Y nhôm tấm dày 10 + nhôm profile 50x50 dày 2
- 2 vai X nhôm tấm dày 16
- Mặt bàn: nhôm profile 30x60 dày 2.
..........

Một số linh kiện gom được:










*Thiết kế sơ bộ:*

----------

maithieugia

----------


## Minh Phúc

Hiện tại 2 vai Y e đang có là nhôm tấm dày 10 và Y e dùng rail 15,e đang phân vân liệu vai Y có mỏng quá không và rail 15 liệu có phù hợp,Z thì nên đi theo hướng nào ạ.

----------


## Letungquang

Ray 15 thì vô tư với khổ máy. Máy em 120*120 còn dùng bản 15 nữa là.step syn ko tìm dc thì step của Tàu size 57 or 86 dài 76. Em nghĩ cặp vai dày 15mm trở lên thì ngon hơn. Thanks

----------


## Minh Phúc

thank bác ạ,step syn loại size 57 e thấy bảo ngoài chợ trời họ bán 350k 1 con,3A e đang định mấy hôm nữa lượn ra xem ntn.

----------


## thuhanoi

> thank bác ạ,step syn loại size 57 e thấy bảo ngoài chợ trời họ bán 350k 1 con,3A e đang định mấy hôm nữa lượn ra xem ntn.


Con dài nhất cũng 150K cho sie 57 thôi nhá, trung bình dài cỡ 70mm thì 70k

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Con dài nhất cũng 150K cho sie 57 thôi nhá, trung bình dài cỡ 70mm thì 70k


Bác có bít chỗ nào họ bán ko chỉ e vs ah ạ,hôm trc ông bạn e ra hỏi toàn chặt chém 350k,trả 300k họ còn ko thèm bán cơ ạ.

----------


## CKD

Mình thấy 2 cây nhôm đang đở thanh ray. Nên
- quay ngược lên, mặt trên thì đở mặt bàn, măt dưới thì treo thanh ray.
- hoặc di đổi thanh ray ra 2 mặt bên. Các block liên kết trực tiếp với 2 vai máy.
Như thế thì liên kết giữa mặt bàn, ray Y sẽ ổn hơn.

----------


## saudau

> Mình thấy 2 cây nhôm đang đở thanh ray. Nên
> - quay ngược lên, mặt trên thì đở mặt bàn, măt dưới thì treo thanh ray.
> - hoặc di đổi thanh ray ra 2 mặt bên. Các block liên kết trực tiếp với 2 vai máy.
> Như thế thì liên kết giữa mặt bàn, ray Y sẽ ổn hơn.


Vụ này mình bị rồi. Ban đầu cũng làm giống như chủ thớt, hể cái bàn rung nhẹ tí là đường cắt ko mịn. Do ko có đk để làm khumg thép đủ cứng vũng nên đang làm lại cho mặt bàn, ray, gối vitme liền lại thành 1 khối sẽ ổn hơn. Mình thì bê tất cả các món trên lắp hết lên 1 tấm thép cho dễ làm.

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Bác có bít chỗ nào họ bán ko chỉ e vs ah ạ,hôm trc ông bạn e ra hỏi toàn chặt chém 350k,trả 300k họ còn ko thèm bán cơ ạ.


Nếu động cơ gỡ từ máy in ra thì chỉ giá tầm đó, còn nếu động cơ phá máy các hãng như SANYO hay Vexta thì giá tầm 300k.

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Mình thấy 2 cây nhôm đang đở thanh ray. Nên
> - quay ngược lên, mặt trên thì đở mặt bàn, măt dưới thì treo thanh ray.
> - hoặc di đổi thanh ray ra 2 mặt bên. Các block liên kết trực tiếp với 2 vai máy.
> Như thế thì liên kết giữa mặt bàn, ray Y sẽ ổn hơn.


e rất thích cái kiểu thứ 2 của a ạ,nhưng ray của em là loại ssr,theo như e bít loại này thích hợp cho tải vuông góc,để 2 bên hông z có ổn ko ạ?

----------


## CKD

Cái máy bé tẹo ấy thì xi nhê gì với ray mà lo ssr hay hsr.
Làm kết cấu nào tốt nhất cho mình, vì căn bản là cái khung của mình nó yếu hơn khã năng chịu lực của ray.

----------

Minh Phúc

----------


## saudau

Hix hix, cái máy cụ bé tẹo mà lo gì. Cụ thích thì mình share cái máy mình đang làm nè, tính làm xong mới đem khoe chơi, mà sẳn tiện để tranh thủ ý kiến anh e ké luôn. Cũng ray ssr15 như cụ nè, hành trình 300x400. Định hướng của mình trong cái máy này là càng ít hoặc ko có mối hàn nào càng tốt.

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Cái máy bé tẹo ấy thì xi nhê gì với ray mà lo ssr hay hsr.
> Làm kết cấu nào tốt nhất cho mình, vì căn bản là cái khung của mình nó yếu hơn khã năng chịu lực của ray.


yesss,cảm ơn bác ạ,trước h e cứ lăn tăn mãi về cái vụ ray,để e thiết kế lại theo kiểu mới xem ntn,vs lại 2 cái vai Y of e nó dày có 10 có cần kiếm miếng khác dày hơn ko ạ?

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Hix hix, cái máy cụ bé tẹo mà lo gì. Cụ thích thì mình share cái máy mình đang làm nè, tính làm xong mới đem khoe chơi, mà sẳn tiện để tranh thủ ý kiến anh e ké luôn. Cũng ray ssr15 như cụ nè, hành trình 300x400. Định hướng của mình trong cái máy này là càng ít hoặc ko có mối hàn nào càng tốt.


máy of bác định lm bàng nhôm hay thép z ạ?

----------


## saudau

Theo mong muốn thì màu vàng là nhôm, còn lại là thép. Nhưng đời ko như là mơ, có gì chơi đó thôi bác ah. Hihihi diy mà.
Ah quên, mình cũng dùng nhôm 10mm ghép.

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Theo mong muốn thì màu vàng là nhôm, còn lại là thép. Nhưng đời ko như là mơ, có gì chơi đó thôi bác ah. Hihihi diy mà.
> Ah quên, mình cũng dùng nhôm 10mm ghép.


e chắc phải đi kiếm miếng nhôm khác làm vai cho Y,đang phân vân giữa Nhôm và thép.

----------


## Minh Phúc

E xin cập nhật lại thay đổi về kết cấu theo như a CKD góp ý ạ,ray đưa sang 2 bên hông + bổ sung 2 thanh nhôm profile 30x60 cho cứng.

cho e hỏi vị trí bắt vitme vs X như vậy có nhược điểm gì về lực ko ạ.

----------


## Minh Phúc

làm xong khung Y.

----------

CKD

----------


## Minh Phúc

mấy hôm ở nhà tranh thủ quấn lại con biến áp đầu ra 5v,40V để cấp nguồn cho IM483.


driver vs step đây ạ.



Đính kèm 22986

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, ppgas, Tuluong

----------


## Minh Phúc

Tranh thủ cập nhật chút để kéo cái thớt này lên ạ.
Bắt vai máy vs combo X vào.


Khoan lỗ bắt nhôm mặt bàn.


Hì hục taro + bắt 1 đống ốc mo M6 cũng ra được cái mặt bàn ạ.



E mượn tạm con máy of trường vút xó + lắp tủ điện cho nó để phay vài thứ đồng thời test driver luôn.(tủ cũ của nó dùng L297 + 298 bị hỏng phần điều khiển) 

gia công thử






Nhận thấy IM483 nó chạy êm và ngon hơn nhìu so với driver cũ của máy.  :Wink:

----------

CKD

----------


## saudau

Không thấy hình bác ới.

----------


## Minh Phúc

Các bác đi qua ném cho e xin ít gạch,đá để e đổ vào cái khung máy với,chứ cứ một mình độc thoại ntn e thấy tủi lắm ạ,chả biết mình làm hay,dở ở chỗ nào...... :EEK!:   :Frown:  
Hôm trước e có cân cái khung máy lên được 43Kg ạ,e đang định đổ cát vào trong phần rỗng của nhôm mặt bàn (nhôm 30x60) để tăng khối lượng của khung máy lên,liệu có ổn ko ạ.

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Không thấy hình bác ới.


e đăng nhập bằng face lên tỉnh thoảng nó cứ lỗi ý ạ,e vửa sửa lại ko biết dc chưa bác?

----------

khangscc

----------


## thuhanoi

Máy được đó bác

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Máy được đó bác


thank bác ạ,e làm lại theo kết cấu này thấy nó cứng cáp hơn hẳn so với ý định ban đầu của e... :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## ppgas

Máy em làm 2năm rồi vẫn chưa xong, con máy của bác mới 2 ngày  :Smile: 

Mấy con step của bác ngon thiệt. Được nữa đường rồi. Chúc mừng bác.

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Máy em làm 2năm rồi vẫn chưa xong, con máy của bác mới 2 ngày 
> 
> Mấy con step của bác ngon thiệt. Được nữa đường rồi. Chúc mừng bác.


Mấy con step e mụa chợ trời 250K/con,máy e lm cũng phải gần tháng rồi ạ.
Mấy hôm nay đang bị mắc chỗ lắp ray cho trục Y,cứ siết chặt ốc thì quay nặng,chắc mai phải chộp mấy hình lên nhờ các bác trên đây góp ý.

----------


## solero

Con StepSyn 3,25 này khá ngon nhưng theo em cảm nhận thì em StepSyn 3A cốt 8mm mạnh hơn, êm hơn. Loại này dùng rắc cắm chân to.

----------


## thuhanoi

> ........................................
> Mấy hôm nay đang bị mắc chỗ lắp ray cho trục Y,cứ siết chặt ốc thì quay nặng,chắc mai phải chộp mấy hình lên nhờ các bác trên đây góp ý.


Theo như máy bác, mình góp ý cách điều chỉnh trục Y:
Hướng: Lấy trục X và cặp vai đã siết chặt làm chuẩn để chỉnh Y, Nới lỏng tất cả ốc liên quan Y kể cả 2 đầu của 1 thanh nhôm hình mang ray Y (gán là A). CHỉ để lại ốc trên 2 đầu của thanh nhôm còn lại (gán là B). Kiểm tra siết chặt lại. Luôn đẩy tới đẩy lui để phát hiện đẩy nặng trong tất cả các bước nhé
Siết đều tất cả ốc trên 3 block của ray gắn trên thanh B - OK 
Cân lại ray  đều trên B và siết ốc đều - OK
Cân đều ray nằm trên A và siết đều để ray nằm trung tâm của A - OK
Siết đều các block trên A - OK
Đẩy toàn bộ dàn X về 1 đầu ( ưu tiên bên ray Y nằm gần sát thành ngang) - siết chặt 4 ốc đầu thanh nhôm A - OK
Tương tự đầu còn lại 
Kiểm tra lần cuối - Nếu chưa vừa ý làm lại bắt đầu từ thanh A nhưng với ốc tất cả được nới rất ít thôi. - OK
Lắp vít me.
Chúc thành công

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy con step solero đưa ra giờ khó có lắm , có thể mua từ China về thì có ... con cốt 8 là size 60 dài 90 , torque 2.6 N.m , còn con chủ thớt là size 57 , dài 75 , torque 1.6N.m , cả 2 loại là loại chạy với drive DC áp thấp nên đi chung với ISM 483 là không còn gì phải phàn nàn nữa , có chăng nó chỉ thua mấy chú có hồi tiếp , cặp đôi này chạy 1000rpm vẫn kéo tốt , nhưng chắc ăn chỉ nên chạy dưới 600rpm cho nó Ok nhất.


Việc siết ốc chặt lại là bị cứng thì đó và việc rất thường gặp cho mấy anh em mới vào nghề DIY máy , phải đến con thứ 3 thì mới có thể nói tàm tạm đủ kinh nghiệm chạy ok , sau đó sẽ dính chưởng cái món đòi hỏi chính xác , vuông góc , phay bề mặt phẳng..... thôi thì cố lên chủ thớt , cứ kẹt thì tháo ra ráp lại hết , mỗi lần phải tự suy nghĩ tại sao kẹt rồi giải quyết nó.

đa số khung bị vặn , 2 ray không song song , cao độ giữa mặt block ray và gối visme không bằng nhau , gối visme có 2 mặt không vuông góc nên khi siết vào mặt bích thì bị vặn ..... tạm thời nhiêu đó đi.

----------

maithieugia

----------


## CKD

Quy trình thường nên làm theo trình tự để check dần, sau mỗi công đoạn đều check.
1. Lắp khung trước, check bằng thước.
2. Lắp ray vào, check với thước, đồng hồ so, dưỡng thẳng v.v.. đẩy tới lui kiểm tra.
3. Lắp các chi tiết trên ray (khung), đẩy tới lui kiểm tra. Fix nếu thấy nặng hoặc sượng v.v...
4. Ok hết mới lắp vít, vì lắp vít rồi khó check mấy cái kia. Thường nếu tới khâu này có vấn đề, thì thường là không song song, gối vít bị nghiên v.v.. Dấu hiệu là xả ốc thì nhẹ, siết vào thì nặng.

----------

maithieugia

----------


## Minh Phúc

e xin cảm ơn các bác đã chỉ bảo,sau khi đọc cmt của các bác cả buổi chiều e ngồi cân chỉnh các kiểu như các bác hướng dẫn,đến gần tối thì tình hình tạm ổn,tay đẩy thấy nhẹ hơn,lực đều chứ không bị chỗ nặng,chỗ nhẹ nữa ạ.
Nguyên nhân là do 2 cái vai Y e phay cái hốc lắp thanh nhôm định hình đúng bằng kích thước của nó (50x50) mà trong quá trình đo đạc,gia công lắp trục Y nó bị lệch (0,5mm) chiều dài nên e đã quyết định phay lại 1 phía hốc thành 51mm để dồn sai số ra phía đó.

bên giữ nguyên

bên để lượng dư


Sau một hồi nhét nhét,siết siết,kéo kéo thì nó thành ra như vậy ạ,đẩy đi đẩy lại thấy tạm hài lòng (trình còn non nên chỉ cố được đến vậy).

----------

CKD

----------


## Tuấn

Hì, em chưa xem máy router chạy bao giờ nên không có tí khái niệm về cái món này. Nhưng 2 cái vai x em cứ thấy nó yếu theo chiều lắc ngang. Có nên tăng cứng thêm tẹo cho 2 cái vai ko bác chủ ?

----------


## maithieugia

Máy bác được đấy ah. nhôm tấm kia bác mua giá bao nhiêu. Con step bác mua chỗ cửa hàng nào chợ giời đó ah.

----------


## vusvus

các bác cho em hỏi cái ray trục y lắp như thế thì canh song song và đồng phẳng thế nào ạ, em cũng muốn lắp kiểu này nhưng không biết canh thế nào

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Hì, em chưa xem máy router chạy bao giờ nên không có tí khái niệm về cái món này. Nhưng 2 cái vai x em cứ thấy nó yếu theo chiều lắc ngang. Có nên tăng cứng thêm tẹo cho 2 cái vai ko bác chủ ?


Vai của e dày 16mm mỗi bên ray e có 3 Block trượt nữa nên nó cững cáp lắm ạ,hôm nọ e lắp vào rồi bảo th em nó ngồi lên cái  vai X (~70Kg) kéo đi kéo lại mà ko thấy bị rung lắc j mà e thấy có tải nặng vào ray nó trượt còn êm hơn.

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Máy bác được đấy ah. nhôm tấm kia bác mua giá bao nhiêu. Con step bác mua chỗ cửa hàng nào chợ giời đó ah.


e chả nhớ địa chỉ đâu,chỉ nhớ chỗ thôi,bác gái bán ngta để trong nhà cơ,phải hỏi ngta ms mang ra,hình như còn 2 con,bác thích hnao qua Bách Khoa thì alo e dẫn bác ra đo,nhôm e mua trên Văn Môn 40K/Kg.

----------


## Minh Phúc

> các bác cho em hỏi cái ray trục y lắp như thế thì canh song song và đồng phẳng thế nào ạ, em cũng muốn lắp kiểu này nhưng không biết canh thế nào


bác xem có mấy bác cao thủ bày cách lắp ráp,cân chỉnh phía trên đó,e làm theo như z đó ạ.

----------


## Minh Phúc

Vật vã mấy ngày mới xong được cái trục Z ạ.
vẽ trên solid.


xếp hình...

----------

CKD

----------


## Minh Phúc

có em này rà phôi sướng phết ạ.

----------


## maithieugia

Bác cho hỏi combo X bác mua ở đâu hết bao nhiêu đấy ah!

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Bác cho hỏi combo X bác mua ở đâu hết bao nhiêu đấy ah!


Mình mua X trên Bắc Ninh,1,2TR bộ đó.

----------


## maithieugia

1,2 tr thôi ah. ngon bổ rẻ thế nhỉ. ah, bác kiếm ở bãi Văn môn hả. e cũng đang lên kế hoạch dựng máy. chắc kiếm combo như bác thôi, mua đồ về ráp chắc mắc hơn. Bác thấy chỗ nào có còn combo như thế chỉ e với!

----------


## Minh Phúc

> 1,2 tr thôi ah. ngon bổ rẻ thế nhỉ. ah, bác kiếm ở bãi Văn môn hả. e cũng đang lên kế hoạch dựng máy. chắc kiếm combo như bác thôi, mua đồ về ráp chắc mắc hơn. Bác thấy chỗ nào có còn combo như thế chỉ e với!


hôm đó e mua là nó bị kẹt phoi bên trong ổ bi nên k quay dc nên họ ms bán giá đó,e thấy vậy quất luôn về vệ sinh lại.

----------


## Minh Phúc

Gá z lên nó như vậy ạ,các bác ngó nghiêng giúp e xem rồi cho e xin ít gạch ạ.


máng xích bắt chước of bác AhDVip  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD

----------


## duonghoang

--- Bạn để gá Spin lên cao tí, thấp quá thì máy chạy rung hơn
.

----------


## CKD

Trục Z này thấy Ok mà  :Smile: .. good good

----------

Minh Phúc

----------


## Minh Phúc

> --- Bạn để gá Spin lên cao tí, thấp quá thì máy chạy rung hơn
> .


thank bác ạ,z e cho nó xuống thấp nhất nên nhìn nó z chứ thực tế gắn spindle vào nó lên cao ạ.

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Trục Z này thấy Ok mà .. good good


 trục Z này e lắp vào để không thì không làm sao nhưng khi lắp con spindle vào thì nó trôi xuống ạ (xuống chậm chậm),theo a e nên dùng lò xo kéo hay dùng gì ạ?
Thank.

----------


## saudau

> trục Z này e lắp vào để không thì không làm sao nhưng khi lắp con spindle vào thì nó trôi xuống ạ (xuống chậm chậm),theo a e nên dùng lò xo kéo hay dùng gì ạ?
> Thank.


Dùng lò xo đi bạn. Ngon - Rẽ. Bạn kiếm cái lò xo nào đường kính càng to càng tốt (do dây dài làm giảm biên độ xoắn của dây quấn lò xo nên nó sẽ dịu dàng hơn). Còn lực thì tùy theo spin của bạn nặng nhẹ ra sao thì chọn cho phù hợp.

----------

Minh Phúc

----------


## PhungPhuong

Nhìn các bác làm mà ham.
Em cũng đang nghiên cứu từ từ và phải làm 1 chú để thỏa mãn đam mê mới được

----------


## Minh Phúc

em đang định mua 1 con spindle mà ko biết chọn loại nào,công suất bao nhiêu cho phù hợp ạ,e dùng phay nhôm + gỗ (không thường xuyên,diy mà),kinh phí e cố được <5tr ạ,mong các bác tư vấn.
- Hướng tiếp theo e định chế cháo mấy thứ kiếm được để lm thay dao tự động các bác xem ổn ko ạ.
 * E chả biết gọi nó là gì,nó có 1 đầu BT30 đi kèm e tháo ra để trên trường bị trộm mất.

----------


## duonghoang

> thank bác ạ,z e cho nó xuống thấp nhất nên nhìn nó z chứ thực tế gắn spindle vào nó lên cao ạ.


--- Ah nhìn ko kĩ lắm, bác chơi kiểu block cố định  :Smile:

----------

Minh Phúc

----------


## Nam CNC

cái đầu spindle này thiếu nhiều phụ tùng quá , nhìn bạc đạn em đoán con này chỉ chạy từ 4000rpm trở lại thôi , theo kết cấu hình vẽ tại sao nó chỉ có 2 bạc ngắn ngủn thế ? vậy thì nó chỉ có mỗi việc là khoan và taro , phay không được đâu.

----------


## saudau

> cái đầu spindle này thiếu nhiều phụ tùng quá , nhìn bạc đạn em đoán con này chỉ chạy từ 4000rpm trở lại thôi , theo kết cấu hình vẽ tại sao nó chỉ có 2 bạc ngắn ngủn thế ? vậy thì nó chỉ có mỗi việc là khoan và taro , phay không được đâu.


Nhân tiện, mượn ghế của chủ thớt, bác Nam cho mình hỏi là mình dự định dùng 2 bạc đạn 7204 để thay cho 2 cái bạc đạn 6204 trong cái đầu cắt er16 của con mini "ruồi bu cùi bắp" í. Dự định chạy tầm 6000-7000rpm trở lại thôi. Phay nhôm nhỏ tạm chờ đủ lúa kiếm con spin lắp vào. Liệu tạm ổn ko bác?

----------


## CKD

Con sờ pin BT30 này.. dùng chạy kim loại mềm, dao nhỏ chắc cũng OK.
Có điều lắp lên con máy của bạn thì không xứng... vì sau khi đủ bộ nó khá là nặng.

Trục Z tuột thì có nhiều cách, đơn giản nhất là lò xo. Ty đẩy cửa, pen hơi v.v....

----------


## duonghoang

> Nhân tiện, mượn ghế của chủ thớt, bác Nam cho mình hỏi là mình dự định dùng 2 bạc đạn 7204 để thay cho 2 cái bạc đạn 6204 trong cái đầu cắt er16 của con mini "ruồi bu cùi bắp" í. Dự định chạy tầm 6000-7000rpm trở lại thôi. Phay nhôm nhỏ tạm chờ đủ lúa kiếm con spin lắp vào. Liệu tạm ổn ko bác?


--- Em thấy bạc 6 cũng ok đó bác, cái spin tàu của em đợt hư bạc đạn mà gấp quá em ra chợ mua luôn con bạc thường (ko phải bạc cao tốc) gắn vào chạy luôn mà vẫn ăn gỗ ăn sắt ầm ầm, giờ có bạc mới về rồi mà thấy nó còn chạy được nên thôi để luôn.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

saudau

----------


## CKD

Mấy cụ đục gỗ... toàn bạc 6xxx không.
Quảng cáo 3-4 bạc 7xxx nhưng phần lớn tháo ra là 6xxx cả. Vậy mới rẻ được, bác nào lăn tăn thì chịu khó mò lên taobao.com xem thế nào. Giá giữa 2-3-4 bạc & 6xxx với 7xxx chênh lệch ra sao. Chưa nói đến ceramit của china & germani nữa.

----------

saudau

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Nhân tiện, mượn ghế của chủ thớt, bác Nam cho mình hỏi là mình dự định dùng 2 bạc đạn 7204 để thay cho 2 cái bạc đạn 6204 trong cái đầu cắt er16 của con mini "ruồi bu cùi bắp" í. Dự định chạy tầm 6000-7000rpm trở lại thôi. Phay nhôm nhỏ tạm chờ đủ lúa kiếm con spin lắp vào. Liệu tạm ổn ko bác?


Nên xem cách lắp bạc 6xxx thế nào chứ thay đại loại 7xxx thì em nghĩ còn tệ hơn loại 6xxx

----------

saudau

----------


## Minh Phúc

thank các bác ạ,e định lm thay dao để nghiên cứu thêm thôi ạ,e thấy nó khá hay (định về sau làm đồ án tôt nghiệp máy 4 hoặc 5 trục+ thay dao tự động).Trước mắt e sẽ mua 1 con spindle trung quốc để chạy ạ,các bác đã dùng qua chỉ e nên chọn loại nào cho bền 1 tý ạ

----------


## Minh Phúc

Em xin phép cập nhật tiếp ạ.

- Động cơ China 2,2kW mua trên taobao, thấy họ ghi là đời mới nhất, chả biết có phải ko ạ.


- Biến Tần Panasonic VF-7E 3,7kW




Manual






- Lần mò mãi cái động cơ nó cũng chịu nhúc nhíc và cũng đã phải trả học phí ngu.....Do lần đầu tiếp xúc với biên tần nên còn 1 số thắc mắc về các thông số trong Manual không biết nó sử dụng ntn và tác dụng ra sao, mong các bác (anh) chỉ bảo ạ.

1.Parameter No 01, 02: thời gian tăng tốc, giảm tốc ---> đối với Spindle tung của này thì set như thế nào cho phù hợp ạ? (tại vì e đọc ở đâu đó có bác nói rằng set bằng giá trị nhỏ nhất của biến tần).
2. 07: Overload Current và 49: Current Limit Funcition ----> Hai cái này nó khác nhau như thế nào ạ? (E tưởng nó là giới hạn dòng để bảo vệ động cơ mà e thử 2 cái đặt là 2A mà khi chạy động cơ cặp đồng hồ báo lên tận 5A mà chả thấy biến tần báo lỗi j cả ).
3. 16 Base Freq : Cái này e ko rõ lắm set như thế nào là họp lý, chỉ thấy khi Set là 50 thì động cơ chạy nóng hơn khi set là 400
4. 65: Vector Control Select  Cái vụ này e bị phen hú hồn..... bình thường nó để mặc định là 0, e đọc được ở đâu mang máng là điều khiển chế độ Vector nó bảo toàn Momen nên nghịch thử set lên 1 xong Run ----> ôi thôi,e ko để ý dòng nó tăng lên tận 25A và ngay sau đó 1 làn khói bốc ra từ đầu động cơ.
mặc dù hiện giờ động cơ vẫn hoạt động nhưng e vẫn run lắm ạ.

Mong các bác tư vấn giúp e ạ.

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

BASE feq, base voltage
với động cơ 3 pha chạy điện lưới nhó sẽ là 220v 50hz, hay 380V 50hz ....
với độg cơ cao tốc như spindle china nó sẽ là 220V 400hz

b.r

----------


## Minh Phúc

Bác NS cho e hỏi cái thông số 65: Vector Control Select ý, e set lên là 1(vector control) xong chạy mà lí do gì dẫn đến dòng nó tăng mạnh vậy ạ, e đã thử vs 1 con khác nó cũng bốc khói như z ạ.

----------

